# Freud routers and tables



## cabinetsetc (Jan 8, 2005)

Looking for a new table and the only one I found was a Freud with 1/2" router. The only freud tool I own is a biscuit joiner which I have been very happy with for the past 5 years. Does anyone know anything about the routers and tables? I don't know the model #s only that the router was 1 3/4 hp. Doesn't seem like much power for a 1/2". The main reason why I like my King router is the 3 1/4 hp. When mass producing, I can sure jam the wood to it. I live up at mile "0" of the Alaska Hwy. Not much choice in tables up here and I don't have time to build one (need it Tuesday). Also which other routers will fit the table? I have a good choice of routers here, PC, Bosch Freud , DeWalt, Ridgid and Milwaulkee among other cheaper brands but not sure what will fit. Guy at the store knows less than me. Just found out the fence is an "SH 5"
Rick


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Take a look at amazon.com they have some reviews. Of the tools I've seen from them and the saw blades they seem to be made well.

I know a couple of people here have mentioned owning one maybe do a search here for freud and see what turns up.

Ed


----------



## Delaplante (Sep 11, 2004)

*Freud Router*

Hi Rick , I work at HD and they sell Freud Routers. But the only version I've seen is a 3 1/4 HP. I dont think Freud makes a smaller version. They also sell a table to go with their router, comes with fence, dust collector, T Track, Table, Feather Board, Stand and of course the Freud insert to take their router. Little on the pricey side for the whole shebang, but the router looks like it will handle all your routing needs.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi there, Rockler.com They have a lot of router stuff . I have there router table and it is great ,I use it all the time , and there table router plates will take all kinds of routers. Give it a look 
Learning Herb


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rick, I hope you consider building one of the fine router tables mentioned on this site. Building your own table is not difficult. Excellent plans are available from Oak Park, ShopNotes and Woodsmith. If you are new to woodworking or routers this is a great place to start. I also own a Freud biscuit joiner, and a couple of Freud's Diablo saw blades. I am pleased with the performance and value.


----------



## Speedless (Nov 3, 2005)

Stay away from the FT2000, speed control unit is a dud and can cost half the router to replace - service from Freud is nonexistant too.


----------



## Hickory (Oct 25, 2005)

I have the freud router package..Me 2000 3 1/4 hp router and table..They just brought out a smaller routerFT1700- 14 amp 2 1/4 hp Fixed base..made for a table with micro adjustment above the table.

The Me 2000 works good for me.But the new 3 1/4 hp Me 2200 is better..Has Longer shaft .
This was a problem with the older ME 2000 router..you could not get enough router bit hight.
This router has all kinds of power..I keep it in the table all the time. I also took the Plunge springs out to make it easier to adjust..Very easy to do and that way your not fighting the spring pressure.
I like the Freud table also..The Micro-fence is great for doing Dovetailed joints..when you just need to move the fence slightly.
IF you just buy the freud table, you will need to Bore the Router insert plate to fit your router base. It may fit the Dewalt router you have.
I have a Porter cable 694 and bored it too fit that, incase i need more Bit hight.

Hickory


----------

